# Tarantulas in the wild -- Youtube



## StampFan (May 5, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbHE3xBkA2j5bMvtnI_46AA

This channel is so ridiculously good it's amazing I've only found a couple of previous posts. Deserves more views. Damn.

@Dovey gets credit for initiating the only previous post found.

If you do nothing else with your tarantula life at least watch this. Seriously. Can't believe some of these vids are at 2000 views.

@Hüssi  -  keep up the good work!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## birdspidersCH (May 7, 2018)

great to see people start to like it

Reactions: Like 3


----------

